# Study Abroad, Anyone?



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

edit


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I've done it twice in France, so to speak. The second time it was payed for by the scholarship program, but the first time I had to shell out the dough. It's unlikely you'll find a job over there just like that, but either try to save up or get a scholarship from your school. I was anxious at first, but as time went on I got more confident. I used to plan in my head exactly in French what I'd say when I ordered anything, but it's best to just clear your head and go with it. Articulate and speak slowly. You know what would be great is if you enrolled in psychology classes in France for a semester or two. If I had it to do over again, that's what I'd have done - that, and I would've watched more French movies and bought more books.


----------



## phella (Jun 1, 2011)

I studied in Japan for half a year, it was a good and bad experience

the good: new place, no one knows of you and judge you, I had enough people interested in me being the foreign guy

the bad: while I did make "friends", I didn't really have friends to hang out with after school, so I spend most my time in solitary but since it was a new foreign place I always had new places I want to see, so there was enough to distract me from the loneliness

I was lucky that my parents gave me 5000,- which was enough for me, 400 for rent and about 200 for food and stuff, the rest was for leisure


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

I have never given it much thought until the other day when I over-heard one of my coworkers mentioning how she knows someone who got her Ph.D in another country (I do not know which country) and it was much cheaper than the U.S. I am sure one has to be very careful to ensure that the degree would be recognized by the U.S. Dept. of Education and any potential U.S. employers though.


----------



## frillylove (Sep 11, 2010)

I haven't done study abroad yet, but recently I discovered that I need to do a one and a half week "international experience" after I transfer to a university in order to get the degree I'm pursuing. It sounds scary as sh*t at the moment, but hopefully, by then, my anxiety will be better.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

eidt


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

EarlGreyDregs said:


> What degree are you getting? International Relations or something of that sort?
> 
> I really think I'm gonna do the study abroad program. I'm really excited for it. *I'm gonna study my French really hard for the next year or two, so I can do it. (Even though it said the program is open to beginners as well.)*


It's worth it. Even if it is open to beginners, the more you know the language the easier and more rewarding it is. If you're a beginner, you might come back with an intermediate knowledge of the language. If you're more advanced, you may come back fluent. French would be a good language, since lots of French-speakers tend to be monolingual, so it's easier to use the language.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Witan - Did you study abroad somewhere? Sounds like you know what you're talking about.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

EarlGreyDregs said:


> Witan - Did you study abroad somewhere? Sounds like you know what you're talking about.


Yup. Studied in Germany during the 2007-2008 school year


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I studied in Australia. As for the anxiety it was OK. Rather than thinking I was, weird" they just thought, he's an American. It was the best experience I had at university.
I used financial aid and a study abroad scholarship. I would have come home with money if I hadn't of spent an extra 2 weeks traveling in Australia and a week in Fijii.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm not from the U.S,but I did study in Australia for a semester.
My anxiety was pretty bad so I did isolate myself a bit from other people,but I had a great stay despite the fact that I didn't get to know anyone.

I evolved a lot while I was there so studying abroad was a good thing for me to do back then all though I was absolutely terrified when I got down there.

Only thing I wish that I would have done different was that I'd wish that I had more money with me.I underestimated on how much money I would use so at the end of my stay I was very broke.

Anyway I would recommend it even though it seems like the scariest thing ever.I'm even playing with thought on going abroad next semester,but I'm not sure yet lol.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

It was really tough with my anxiety to study abroad - by the second half of the semester I was over hanging out with all the other people in my group. They were all ******* American's and I was more content exploring the town and other countries than I was with getting hammered every single night like them. 

I think if you are an independent person, meaning you don't mind going out to lunch alone or exploring places alone, you'll be just fine once you get used to the living situation. 

My anxiety sparked up a few times, my social anxiety came up even more when I couldn't make myself hang out with the group - I just didn't really like most of them. 

It's all up to you - I will say this though - it does help your independence and confidence, but you will NOT be a different person when you come back. I had this delusion that once I got back from studying abroad I would be completely different and would impress people and blah blah blah, I dunno, but it didn't happen! Lol. Ahh the fantasies of a person with SAD>


----------



## farahnaz783 (Oct 31, 2011)

buddy i have studied in the University of Australia and very beggining when i was new and i had not any job that time was so difficult for me because for the university fee i did very hard and extra work their i take loan from a student whom had given me 500$ and then i was able to pay my university fee even 3to4 days i had never eat meal due to lack of money so life of other Country is very difficult for a new person, he could not enjoy there
study abroad


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

studying abroad was honest-to-god the best decision i ever made. if money is an issue, consider doing a shorter term, like the summer. i did a summer term and was able to afford it because i got some money after my grandmother passed .. but i wouldn't have been able to afford anything longer.

there are different kinds of programs .. some where you are really immersed in the country, take classes alongside the regular students at the university .. i didn't do that. i chose a program where there's a relatively small group of american students (~30), and we stick together the whole time, for classes, housing, outings, etc. 

since we were together all the time in a foreign country and most didn't know each other going into it, the whole thing actually helped my anxiety. i made friends, we hung around together, etc. sadly don't keep in touch with them anymore (it was 6+ years ago) but i still do have many of them on facebook. it was far from perfect, i still had anxiety issues the whole time i was there, but having this group you are forced to be around the whole time was helpful.

a dated a guy over there too .. we actually do keep in touch from time. if you're looking for attention from your preferred gender .. man, maybe guys over there are just more forward, but i got hit on by the locals in bars, etc. more than i ever have back home. it was quite flattering, actually.

so..... if you can, do it.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

blue the puppy said:


> studying abroad was honest-to-god the best decision i ever made. if money is an issue, consider doing a shorter term, like the summer. i did a summer term and was able to afford it because i got some money after my grandmother passed .. but i wouldn't have been able to afford anything longer.
> 
> there are different kinds of programs .. some where you are really immersed in the country, take classes alongside the regular students at the university .. i didn't do that. i chose a program where there's a relatively small group of american students (~30), and we stick together the whole time, for classes, housing, outings, etc.
> 
> ...


What country did you go to?


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

I studied abroad in China for a semester my senior year of college and it was, overall, a great experience. Really helped me with my anxiety and my view of people in general. I went through a study abroad program offered by my school, so I didn't have to pay rent and living expenses were incredibly cheap. My language skills skyrocketed. 

The downside was that I severely disliked most of the other students in my group but I did find a few people to hang with now and again. It's much easier to get along with people when you're all in a new and exciting and sometimes completely insane situation. To sum it up: if you're learning a language, it's worth it--both in terms of anxiety and monetary cost.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

komorikun said:


> What country did you go to?


uk


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

I haven't studied abroad yet but I'm planning to once I'm finished with high school. I hear all the time that it's a great experience so I'm really looking forward to it.


----------

